

Examples of the logo design process - rezahazri
http://www.noupe.com/design/creative-brainstorming-50-examples-of-the-logo-design-process.html

======
abcd_f
Re: Grooveshark logo - it is a design process documented alright, but the logo
itself was designed by someone else and then _cleaned up_ by David Pache of
Helvetic Brands. Nowhere does he mention this though, which really rubs me the
wrong way. Especially considering how he presents the design process, as if
the final logo was a natural evolution of his own sketches.

<http://logopond.com/gallery/detail/6499> \- Jan '07

<http://logopond.com/gallery/detail/41685> \- Oct '08

\----

Also, it's worth noting that the design process illustrations are commonly put
together _after_ the logo is done and they are meant to be promo pieces, so
they do not accurately reflect the actual logo creation process, but rather an
idealization of thereof. The actual process is far more hectic and zig-zag'ing
towards the target than these illustrations depict it to be.

------
kevinburke
This is great - I love the logos and I love reading about the creative process
from end to end. What do you think the price range is for the logos presented
here?

~~~
SeoxyS
Real Graphic Design isn't cheap. Identity design from a SF studio can run you
into the thousands. $10k, easily. (If you're a big corporation, add one or two
orders of magnitude to the bill.)

Now of course you can find stock and spec work on sites like 99designs—but
that isn't real design. Rather, I consider it an affront to the profession. It
will give you the same quality of work that outsourcing development to indian
or russian kids for $5 an hour would get you.

EDIT: I wonder why I'm being downvoted for this. I know it's unpopular to
elevate design, but it makes a huge difference. And after spending 4+ years of
our life and $200k at design school to master the craft, I think designer's
true worth and skill deserve some recognition.

~~~
urrong
You are wrong. Very wrong. You just come across as trying to raise the value
of web designers. I don't think its worth that much to most people and never
will be.

~~~
_harry
Pepsi paid over $1 million dollars for it's latest logo redesign.
[http://adage.com/article/agency-news/breathtaking-word-
purpo...](http://adage.com/article/agency-news/breathtaking-word-purported-
arnell-pepsi-doc/134552/)

Check out the 27-page report about the logo:
<http://adage.com/images/random/0209/pepsi-arnell021109.pdf>

~~~
karanbhangui
I've always found that pepsi logo report so forced.

------
dreamdu5t
I highly doubt these are real sketches of the process. More likely after the
fact.

The process is usually not anywhere near as linear as it is depicted in the
blog article.

